# compaq presario F762au vista wireless problem



## dilan10 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,

Need some assistance. I'm having the similar Notebook Compaq Presario F762AU.
I'm not able to find the Wireless Driver for Vista Home Edition. I tried the driver provided from HP's website, its for Broadcom Wireless Driver but its seems not to be working.

Would you be able to share your wireless driver ?
Network Card : Atheros Communications Inc AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

Thank u,
Dilan


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dilan10,
Thank you for posting a new thread.
You model (f762au) should take the broadcom wireless driver according to HP.
Can you post a screen shot of your Device Manager with all the + opened (expanded).
Here is how to post a screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
This will tell us if you have any hardware errors.
Verify that this is your model F762AU please.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dilan10 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi BCCOMP,

I Checked on the device manager. 

Error message was "Device cannot start. code 10"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dilan10,
This should be the driver for your model (F762au Vista) according to HP
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3689060&dlc=en
Right click on the error message and uninstall.
Then try to reinstall the above driver.
I do have 2 questions though.
Are you dual booting XP&Vista? I see this under your signature.
Why do you think you have an Atheros Wireless card? Maybe HP has the wrong driver on thier site.
If that is the case try this driver for Atheros:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006GS&system=3
If niether of these drivers work, please run PC Wizard (Below) and post the results.
Let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pecabik (May 4, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Dilan10,
> This should be the driver for your model (F762au Vista) according to HP
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3689060&dlc=en
> Right click on the error message and uninstall.
> ...



hi,
i hv the same prob. i hv downloaded the installer twice, but my vista (ultimatum) seems doesnt recognized this software?

pls help.


----------



## kapalapi (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi... 
i also hv the same problem.... for th same model
PC Wizard check that wireless as *Atheros AR5006X* in vista. But HP website publish *broadcom* driver for this model !!!!!!
And .... the vista update also detect this wireless as atheros.... and succfully installed that driver... but code 10 error... that means not function.... so please somebd help ............


----------



## dilan10 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,

I even tried to call the HP Hotline. But they're unable to provide the correct driver. According to them, the driver's are in the HP Website if its not working then they're not sure of it. Only if you've purchased with the OS, then the driver's are installed in the recovery CD.

I've got an USB Wifi Adapter, as i need to use Wifi urgently.

If there's anyone out there with the similar driver, would appreciate if you share the working driver with us.

Thanks.


----------



## abi2009 (Jun 26, 2009)

hi,

Even i have the same problem.. I have installed Vista 32 bit, but couldnt find the driver for ethernet..


----------

